# BSNL download limit checking problem



## ajaybc (Dec 20, 2007)

Iam a BSNL plan 500 customer and I frequently need to c my download usage at the BSNL site

but recently the bsnl site(i usually enter dataone.in and click the check accont usage at the top) .now that is not working.someone please tell me an alernate way


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 20, 2007)

this is not the correct place to post this query, post here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29143

any how once check your firewall, i doubts this may troubling you with blocking


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 20, 2007)

go here and try   *10.240.43.216/


----------



## kunal_vkr (Jan 8, 2008)

Call 1957, ask them to give you your portal id..it's a 14 digit long unique id,then go here *p3hosting.bsnl.in:9080/BroadBandCustomerPortal/..enter portal id and password..which most probably would be password..and then click on unbilled usage..Worked for me....


----------

